# Exchange Rate



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Well it's sods law , exchange rate at the yellow TT boxes , for UK notes is 43.6 , I changed my Scottish notes to English just to be safe . Except Scottish notes are sitting at 44.1 higher than English, last time i seen that was 30 years ago


----------

